# 570 crew and the 900 crew ranger



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Is the 570 have enought power ? To hall 4 people and 400 lbs of corn around a deer lease ? Or is it way under powerd ? Don't always have a lot of people just wondering if a 800 ranger single cab would bet better , not really mudding it or anything , but ranch gets muddy just wondering if the 570 is under powerd ? 

Any help thanks


----------

